# Floppy Drive not Mounting [Solved (Hardware issue)]

## bkanuka

This is the error that I get:

```
FamilyRoom ~ # mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device

```

My floppy part of fstab is this:

```
#Removable Disks

/dev/hda   /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user      0 0

/dev/fd0   /mnt/floppy  auto      noauto,user      0 0

```

I have tryed "mount /dev/fd0" and "mount "/mnt/floppy".

There is a disk in the drive, but I don't think that is relevent because the error comes instantly, without even trying to read the drive.

I used genkernel, so the floppy filesystems should be covered.

Thats all the relevent information I can think of.

Thank youLast edited by bkanuka on Fri Jul 22, 2005 2:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

Try replacing "auto" with "vfat"?

----------

## bkanuka

Nope...still not working...

----------

## Sadako

Is "floppy" listed in the output of lsmod?

If not try "modprobe floppy".

----------

## bkanuka

Floppy was not on lsmod, so I did a modprobe floppy, but it didn't fix anything.

It's not even trying to read the drive.

----------

## Headrush

Can you please post the output of

```
ls -l /dev/fd* /dev/floppy/*
```

----------

## bkanuka

Here you go...I really hope this helps:

```
FamilyRoom ~ # ls -l /dev/fd* /dev/floppy/*

ls: /dev/floppy/*: No such file or directory

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       13 Jul 12 07:03 /dev/fd -> /proc/self/fd

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,   0 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  36 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0CompaQ

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,   4 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0d360

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,   8 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0h1200

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  40 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0h1440

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  56 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0h1476

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  72 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0h1494

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  92 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0h1600

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  20 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0h360

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  48 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0h410

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  64 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0h420

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  24 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0h720

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  80 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0h880

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  84 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u1040

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  88 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u1120

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  28 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u1440

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 124 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u1600

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  44 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u1680

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  60 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u1722

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  76 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u1743

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  96 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u1760

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 116 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u1840

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 100 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u1920

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  32 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u2880

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 104 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u3200

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 108 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u3520

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  12 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u360

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 112 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u3840

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  16 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u720

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 120 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u800

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  52 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u820

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  68 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd0u830

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,   1 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  37 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1CompaQ

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,   5 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1d360

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,   9 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1h1200

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  41 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1h1440

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  57 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1h1476

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  73 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1h1494

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  93 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1h1600

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  21 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1h360

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  49 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1h410

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  65 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1h420

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  25 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1h720

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  81 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1h880

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  85 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u1040

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  89 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u1120

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  29 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u1440

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 125 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u1600

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  45 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u1680

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  61 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u1722

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  77 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u1743

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  97 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u1760

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 117 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u1840

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 101 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u1920

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  33 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u2880

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 105 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u3200

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 109 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u3520

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  13 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u360

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 113 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u3840

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  17 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u720

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 121 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u800

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  53 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u820

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2,  69 Mar 10 12:47 /dev/fd1u830

```

The "ls: /dev/floppy/*: No such file or directory" puts up a red flag...

Hope you're on to something.  

Thanks for trying.

----------

## bkanuka

B-B-B-BA-BUMP!!

----------

## m_sqrd

what dose grep -i fd /usr/src/linux/.config

return ?

----------

## bkanuka

The output of grep -i fd /usr/src/linux/.config would be:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

```

Does this help?

Thank you.

----------

## m_sqrd

ok so it (floppy support is built in ) what dose 

dmesg |grep fd return?

----------

## bkanuka

"dmesg |grep fd" returns absolutely nothing.

I'm guessing this is probably bad.  If the kernel can't find it, nothing can contact it.

I should probably start working on the hardware of it.  Maybe get a new floppy drive.  Is that what you recommend?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## bkanuka

WOW!  :Embarassed:  I checked all connections to the drive, cleared cmos, changed some bios settings and bang it works now.  

Thanks for putting up with me.  :Embarassed: 

----------

